# LMB on Livingston Saturday the 23



## Always Late (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello Fishermen, my youngest son of 9 years old will be fishing in the YFL bass fishing tournament this coming up Saturday, He is currently in first place to be AOY in his division, we started fishing this trail 3 years ago, and every time that this Livingston tournament rolls around he don't do so well. as for me i will have to be his boat caption and have my hands full with all the floaters that will be coming down river along with the nasty water. if someone would like to help this little man stay on top of his game with a few pointers that will be very helpful. thank you all.:flag:


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I bet whsalum (Billy) can help the young man out he bass fish tournaments every week. Might pm him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Where are you launching from?


----------



## Always Late (Feb 14, 2011)

gemba said:


> Where are you launching from?


its a trailer so i can launch from anywhere


----------



## Always Late (Feb 14, 2011)

Ducktracker said:


> I bet whsalum (Billy) can help the young man out he bass fish tournaments every week. Might pm him
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you sir, i PM Him


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Did whsalum hook you up? I saw two anglers over by 356 and white rock. Didn't see any by my place.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw where a young man from Splendora in the 6-9 year old division finished 2nd and had the big bass Hopefully it was AlwaysLate's young gun. Pretty tough conditions on the young people today.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

we had some family friends who were in it, fished all day without a single bass. Young guy was so disappointed.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the Always Late team did pretty well, looks like there was less than a quarter of a pound between 1st and 2nd. I talked with probably a dozen of the young teams during the day and water conditions had most struggling.


----------



## Always Late (Feb 14, 2011)

whsalum said:


> I think the Always Late team did pretty well, looks like there was less than a quarter of a pound between 1st and 2nd. I talked with probably a dozen of the young teams during the day and water conditions had most struggling.


He did it my little man stayed on top, he was 2nd and big bass 4.32, thank you to all involved.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good going!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Heck yea! Congrats we was wandering how the little man did. Billy text me last night to see if I knew how he did. Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Awesome! Love to see the kids out there!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats Carson!!! 

WTG Bubba, Carson will remember these times forever and grow up to be a great dad like you !!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats!


----------

